
Show HN: SimplYHN a Poorly Written JQuery and JavaScript Hacker News Web Client - adamhearn
https://akinventor.github.io/simplyHN/
======
adamhearn
Hello! My Name is Adam. I wrote this web client for a programming class that I
am in, but also because I waste too much time on HN. The goal was initially to
create a client that reduced consumption, but this will most likely increase
my consumption. The code is quite spaghetti as of now, but I am not sure if I
will continue development. I would like to implement all the features of the
HN website, along with a more modern UI. I guess the big downside is the fact
that it all runs off of JS, but there is no getting around that unless I host
it myself.

